# Excessive Drooling



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

Question to all: Has anyone given their dog some type of treat that causes excessive drooling and vomiting? 

Back story:
So I take my dog to run at a local high school and there are always neighbors running their dogs. I meet a new person with their dog and she and Remy get along great. The owner gives Remy approximately 3 medium size biscuits. They play, all is well.

The next morning I wake up and find Remy soaking wet and his bed has 4 inch drool spots everywhere. He acted like his normal self. I checked in his mouth for any obstructions (I thought a lodged stick might have caused it) and then called the vet to be safe. They said monitor him.

I had plans to go out with my parents, but decided to cook them dinner instead so I could keep an eye on Remy. While I was getting ready to leave my house, he threw up some frothy foam. I immediately went into 'bloat mode', I was ready to take him to the E-Vet at any moment, but he had no other signs.

While making dinner, he was his active self, running around like a chicken with his head cut off. I gave him a little bit of food....bad idea. He threw up twice more.

Fast forward to the next morning....he is fine and back to his normal self.

Three days later:
We see the same owner again, this time I tell him to please not give my boy a treat because I think it made him sick. While telling him this, he is said, I'll just give him one and gave Remy a biscuit before I could pull him away and say no. I know this is operator (owner) error on my part, but it happened.

A few hours later I notice he is a bit nauseous. Swallowing a lot and generally unsettled. This morning I feed him like normal, and then remembered he might be drooly again. I ran checked his mouth, it didn't seem overly drool ridden. Walked upstairs to check his bed....yup...drool spots everywhere. Same as before.

Hopefully the one biscuit won't affect him as badly since he had 3-4 a few days ago. We go to the vet later today for a giardia follow-up (ugh, a whole different saga. I don't believe they are connected at this point) so I will ask her about this also.

Remy is on Acana Pacifica because I suspect a chicken sensitivity. I am going to try to find the dog owner again to find out what kind of biscuits those were.

So back to my original question:
Has anyone's dog eaten a treat or food that has caused this type of reaction? (I know I have eaten a treat of some sort that causes general nausea) Would it matter that he eats all grainless and would having a grain treat trigger anything?


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Not a treat, but when Uschi was little I bought a collar made of reflective material and put it on her- her eyes started swelling and she was salivating a lot, foamy like you described. I took her to the vet because I suspected a spider bite or bee sting, maybe a snake bite- nothing. Just by chance the vet commented on her new collar and the lightbulb came on over my head. Got rid of the collar and it never happened again. There are so many triggers that could have impacted your dog- maybe dyes or preservatives in the treat. It'll be interesting to see what the biscuit has in it.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

No I haven't. Please be careful about letting people give your dogs treats especially if you don't know them. Maybe take some treats with you and if he insists on feeding your dog, make sure you give him your treats to give to Remy.

Can you ask him what kind of biscuit he was giving Remy?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

gsdraven said:


> No I haven't. Please be careful about letting people give your dogs treats especially if you don't know them. Maybe take some treats with you and if he insists on feeding your dog, make sure you give him your treats to give to Remy.
> 
> Can you ask him what kind of biscuit he was giving Remy?


I would be worried about that as well! You said that you have never seen that person before? I wouldn't let someone I dont know give my dog a treat but that's just me being paranoid. I dont even let the Vet give him their treats.


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> I would be worried about that as well! You said that you have never seen that person before? I wouldn't let someone I dont know give my dog a treat but that's just me being paranoid. I dont even let the Vet give him their treats.


I agree, and that is something I need to work on as an owner. I'll save that question for another thread. 

As a side note, the person I met was actually a coach of mine as a kid, I am fairly certain he wouldn't want to harm my pup intentionally.


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

Drooling is a classic sign of nausea in dogs (of course, it could mean a million other things as well, but nearly every dog who is nauseaus will drool, even if they don't actually ever vomit). Given that he drooled, vomited, and seemed "off" after eating that treat both times, seems likely that the treat was cause of the upset. Big as they are, GSDs do tend to have sensitive tummies, don't they? As a rule I never let anyone (close trusted friends excepted!) give treats to my dogs unless I hand the treat to the other person first. Hope he's feeling better now!


----------

